Ask HN: What tools do VCs need? - itsspring
======
kosmischemusik
1\. Discovery: Product Hunt, Angelist, Mattermark etc

2\. CRMs: There is a CRM built specifically for VCs - Affinity. But
Salesforce, Hubspot etc would also work.

3\. Portfolio Management: Carta

I'm definitely missing a lot of tools and stages. Hope others can fill the
gap.

